# Installing a door at top of 2nd floor stairs



## glowegal (Aug 21, 2018)

My husband & I are in contract on a home and expect to close on it in the next 2 months.  This property will be governed by Town of Hempstead, Nassau County, NY codes.  He wants to have a door installed at the top of the stairs.  I understand that the door cannot open onto the stairs, but into the upstairs hallway.  Is there anything in current residential building or fire codes that would PREVENT the installation of said door?  If there are codes that could prevent it, links to the specific section(s) would be appreciated, as he ABSOLUTELY wants this door.  It's the first thing he wants to do once we get the keys.  Thanks in advance for your help & expertise.


----------



## north star (Aug 21, 2018)

*% = % = %*

glowegal,

Nassau County recognizes & uses the IRC & other I-Codes
in their jurisdiction.

Your husband can have the door as long as it swings in to
the Hallway and not out over the stairs themselves....Refer
to the `15 IRC, Section 311.7.6, the Exception.

*% = % = %*


----------



## JBI (Aug 22, 2018)

glowegal, Welcome to the Forum.

north star is correct that NYS has adopted the 2015 IRC and there is a NYS Supplement with modifications to the published codes. Chapter 2 of the 2017 Uniform Code Supplement would contain the amendments to the IRC. 
It sounds like your husband may have some fire service or similar experience, since it sounds like he wants to compartmentalize the home. A good call on his part, and should not be an issue. Your best bet is to contact the local building department to inquire what would be required (i.e. permits, minimum door size, etc.) 
Be aware that there are a number of Villages in Hempstead that may have jurisdiction. IF you are outside of the incorporated villages, then the Town of Hempstead would have jurisdiction.
The Town Building Department, as well as the Villages, has excellent Code Enforcement personnel that are always willing to help. Good luck with the purchase and the project.


----------



## north star (Aug 22, 2018)

*@ - @ - @*

Thanks ***JBI*** !.......You are THE  MAN !  

*@ - @ - @*


----------



## glowegal (Aug 22, 2018)

JBI said:


> glowegal, Welcome to the Forum.
> 
> north star is correct that NYS has adopted the 2015 IRC and there is a NYS Supplement with modifications to the published codes. Chapter 2 of the 2017 Uniform Code Supplement would contain the amendments to the IRC.
> It sounds like your husband may have some fire service or similar experience, since it sounds like he wants to compartmentalize the home. A good call on his part, and should not be an issue. Your best bet is to contact the local building department to inquire what would be required (i.e. permits, minimum door size, etc.)
> ...


Thank you.  The property is not within any incorporated village, so Town of Hempstead would hold jurisdiction.  Hubby has no fire experience whatsoever; the house he grew up in has a door at the top of the stairs and he thinks it's safer than a baby gate for Mini Mensch (2.5 yrs).


----------



## cda (Aug 22, 2018)

glowegal said:


> Thank you.  The property is not within any incorporated village, so Town of Hempstead would hold jurisdiction.  Hubby has no fire experience whatsoever; the house he grew up in has a door at the top of the stairs and he thinks it's safer than a baby gate for Mini Mensch (2.5 yrs).




In directly safer

More than likely once installed, it will be blocked open.


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 12, 2018)

Not the safest idea if in a hurry, at night, in the dark or guests unfamiliar with the house. Landings are always required on both sides of doors whether at stairs or not.


----------



## tmurray (Sep 12, 2018)

ADAguy said:


> Landings are always required on both sides of doors whether at stairs or not.



Typically, doors within dwelling units are permitted to omit a landing at the top of the set of stairs where the door swings away from the stairs.


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 12, 2018)

Maybe so but that is not what he proposes to do.


----------



## JCraver (Sep 13, 2018)

ADAguy said:


> Maybe so but that is not what he proposes to do.



What??  She says in the very first post that it will NOT swing over the stairs.  If it doesn't swing over the stairs, it's code compliant.


----------



## ADAguy (Sep 13, 2018)

My bad.


----------

